# Augusta, GA Nov 16th



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

So it's like this...

The weekend after Al's event I'm going to be at the house cooking BBQ. If you guys happen to show up and want to BS, have beverages, and listen to cars I'll have BBQ for you guys as well.

Just sign up so I know how much to cook. For travel 30815 will get you close. As we get closer to the date message me for the address.

Since none of you have been here before:

We're on 3 1/2 acres. I've got plenty of parking both on asphalt and on grass. 

Power is available outside for those that may need it, but limited. If you think you'll need power bring an extension cord. 

Will have ribs and pulled pork Saturday afternoon/evening for those that come.

If anyone wants to come to the place Friday afternoon/evening that's also fine. Just give me a heads up if you are. Might have ribs Friday night as well. 


A heads up: If you're bringing kids there is a pond on the property. 

If anyone needs or wants to tune I have 2-3 indoor spaces that can be used Friday night or Saturday. First come first serve for those spots.

So yeah...bring the usual. Your car, camera, music, canopy, cooler, chairs, family.


1. Jason (JasonInAugusta) '66 Chevelle (hopefully it'll be playing again by then)


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

2. Alan (BigAl205) '18 Chevy Silverado Z-71


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

3. John (subterFUSE) Just coming to play Mortal Kombat. :laugh:


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

4. Scott (Babs) 08 Si Sedan. Heck yeah.. If I can get my car done and I'm in!


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

subterFUSE said:


> 3. John (subterFUSE) Just coming to play Mortal Kombat. :laugh:


Yup.


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

Babs said:


> 4. Scott (Babs) 08 Si Sedan. Heck yeah.. If I can get my car done and I'm in!


Cool. 

I need to get the Chevelle up and running as well.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

its on my calendar....mostly just to kick Johns ass in Mortal Kombat


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> its on my calendar....mostly just to kick Johns ass in Mortal Kombat


This will be EPIC! Worth the price of admission!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in - on the calendar! 

1. Jason (JasonInAugusta) '66 Chevelle
2. Alan (BigAl205) '18 Chevy Silverado Z-71
3. John (subterFUSE) Just coming to play Mortal Kombat. 
4. Scott (Babs) 08 Si Sedan. Heck yeah.. If I can get my car done and I'm in!
5. Mic (Mic10is) Just comin' to kick John's ass in Mortal Kombat
6. Jason (Bertholomey) '15 Audi S4 - doesn't know anything about Mortal Kombat.......


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm going to try to make this as well...

1. Jason (JasonInAugusta) '66 Chevelle
2. Alan (BigAl205) '18 Chevy Silverado Z-71
3. John (subterFUSE) Just coming to play Mortal Kombat. 
4. Scott (Babs) 08 Si Sedan. Heck yeah.. If I can get my car done and I'm in!
5. Mic (Mic10is) Just comin' to kick John's ass in Mortal Kombat
6. Jason (Bertholomey) '15 Audi S4 - doesn't know anything about Mortal Kombat.......
7. Eric (mumbles) Can't even spell Mortil Combt...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fellas! I recon’d the venue last night......LEGIT! 

This will be the coolest place for a car audio meet I have ever been to. Beautiful property and beautiful home - and a bonus home! 

And of course Jason is the best host....and Bella! I think I’m more looking forward to this meet than Finals! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

bertholomey said:


> Fellas! I recon’d the venue last night......LEGIT!
> 
> This will be the coolest place for a car audio meet I have ever been to. Beautiful property and beautiful home - and a bonus home!
> 
> And of course Jason is the best host....and Bella! *I think I’m more looking forward to this meet than Finals! *


Looking forward to it more than Finals? 

No pressure. :laugh:

When Jason visited he asked if I had a fire pit. We do.

Temperature averages are 69 for a high and 41 for a low with sunset happening at about 6:30 on that date. Sunrise happens at 8am.

So if anyone wants to do a Friday night or Saturday night fire pit we can do so. Sunset then will be about 6:30 at night so there should be plenty of time to sit around the fire pit. 

I'll be cooking all day Friday and into Friday night finishing the pulled pork. I'll also be up early Saturday morning cooking ribs for that afternoon/evening so if anyone wants to arrive early and hang out Friday that's fine and arriving early Saturday is also no big deal.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I like ribs. And fire pits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ambesolman (Feb 5, 2018)

I'll get in on this...

1. Jason (JasonInAugusta) '66 Chevelle
2. Alan (BigAl205) '18 Chevy Silverado Z-71
3. John (subterFUSE) Just coming to play Mortal Kombat. 
4. Scott (Babs) 08 Si Sedan. Heck yeah.. If I can get my car done and I'm in!
5. Mic (Mic10is) Just comin' to kick John's ass in Mortal Kombat
6. Jason (Bertholomey) '15 Audi S4 - doesn't know anything about Mortal Kombat.......
7. Eric (mumbles) Can't even spell Mortil Combt…
8. John (ambesolman) '14 Audi S4 - IS Mortal Kombat


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

Looks like we’re getting a good-sized group.

It’s definitely getting dark early.

This was 8 tonight.

Weather is awesome right now, but in November the fire pit will be a good idea if we hang out into the evening.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, the same time last year, we were all huddled around the heater in my garage. The year before that, the weather was perfect.


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

I realized I didn't put hotel info in the initial post.

Click here for a link to a map of hotel locations in the area. 

I'm near AGS in the bottom right of the attached image.


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

Babs, hows your build coming? I haven’t touched the Chevelle.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

JasonInAugusta said:


> Babs, hows your build coming? I haven’t touched the Chevelle.


She's coming along.. I've begun the reassembly. Good bit left but will be good to fire it up and spray off the dust. A build should never ever ever take so long.. I guess experience. IB wall took forever. Looking back having that experience now I thought the other day I could knock that out easily now. So hopefully after this amp rack, I'll have confidence the next one could be easy. I'm starting to think after I have it done for a while, new pillars and front-stage are next. It never ends. 


Build Log Saga


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Babs said:


> She's coming along.. I've begun the reassembly. Good bit left but will be good to fire it up and spray off the dust. A build should never ever ever take so long.. I guess experience. IB wall took forever. Looking back having that experience now I thought the other day I could knock that out easily now. So hopefully after this amp rack, I'll have confidence the next one could be easy. I'm starting to think after I have it done for a while, new pillars and front-stage are next. It never ends.
> 
> 
> Build Log Saga


You and I are obviously cut from the same cloth... when I first start something complicated, like an IB wall, I stand there and speculate about all the things that could possibly go wrong... to the point where there's much more standing then there is doing!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mumbles said:


> You and I are obviously cut from the same cloth... when I first start something complicated, like an IB wall, I stand there and speculate about all the things that could possibly go wrong... to the point where there's much more standing then there is doing!



I cannot dispute that.. Mainly due to inexperience with certain things I think. Fear of diving into the learning curve. But this last build was all about tools really. By finally breaking down and buying a table saw and dropping in a router plate, I’ve gotten more done in these last couple weekends than in the time I started to now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Babs said:


> I cannot dispute that.. Mainly due to inexperience with certain things I think. Fear of diving into the learning curve. But this last build was all about tools really. By finally breaking down and buying a table saw and dropping in a router plate, I’ve gotten more done in these last couple weekends than in the time I started to now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's more likely my background that messes me up... I'm an IT Eng and I tend to WAY over-analyze things 
I saw what you did with the table and router-plate... brilliant!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Babs said:


> I cannot dispute that.. Mainly due to inexperience with certain things I think. Fear of diving into the learning curve. But this last build was all about tools really. By finally breaking down and buying a table saw and dropping in a router plate, I’ve gotten more done in these last couple weekends than in the time I started to now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Having the right tools certainly helps expedite the process. Something I spent years learning simply bc I could not afford the "right" or better tools to do a job. ...but in the end its amazing what you can accomplish with a jigsaw, dremel and palm sander and lots and lots of patience and time...
and and a big set of balls to actually get in and do the work:laugh:


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Having the right tools certainly helps expedite the process. Something I spent years learning simply bc I could not afford the "right" or better tools to do a job. ...but in the end its amazing what you can accomplish with a jigsaw, dremel and palm sander and lots and lots of patience and time...
> and and a big set of balls to actually get in and do the work:laugh:


Agree with all of it, and I've seen you get freaky with a jig saw so that's confirmed.  The ability to rip off pieces of perfectly straight wood in less than a minute with this little dewalt table saw puts it in the "why did I wait so long" catagory.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Babs said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> > Having the right tools certainly helps expedite the process. Something I spent years learning simply bc I could not afford the "right" or better tools to do a job. ...but in the end its amazing what you can accomplish with a jigsaw, dremel and palm sander and lots and lots of patience and time...
> ...


Had I not...we'd still be waiting for you to make perfect circle baffles that noone will ever see


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

Babs said:


> I cannot dispute that.. Mainly due to inexperience with certain things I think. Fear of diving into the learning curve. But this last build was all about tools really. By finally breaking down and buying a table saw and dropping in a router plate, I’ve gotten more done in these last couple weekends than in the time I started to now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Told you! :laugh:

I built two cars while on vacation with a jig saw, router, and a folding table.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Had I not...we'd still be waiting for you to make perfect circle baffles that noone will ever see


I did get some appropriate jigsaw blades of course. 
Funny.. I'm about to break out the next set of pillars to mutilate.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Babs said:


> I did get some appropriate jigsaw blades of course.
> Funny.. I'm about to break out the next set of pillars to mutilate.


And when you get done mutilating them pillars, you might want to think about updating your signature... pretty sure those weren't JL amps I saw in your build thread LOL!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mumbles said:


> And when you get done mutilating them pillars, you might want to think about updating your signature... pretty sure those weren't JL amps I saw in your build thread LOL!


Good point.. There will be more to change for sure.. Eventually.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Babs said:


> Good point.. There will be more to change for sure.. Eventually.



Don't make too many changes, we're pretty close equipment-wise at the moment 

Mine: Helix DSP Pro, Helix Director, Zapco Z150.4 LX (2), Z-2KD II, AudioFrog GB10, GB25, Audio Development W800 Neo, Acoustic Elegance SBP15 (2)


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

I've given up on getting the Chevelle ready. Been busy with the house, getting the shop built, and a buddy's van. 

Crowd size: Between the folks on here that have signed up, my family, and some local folks, we're looking at a group of 20 or so people right now.

Cooking for that many meant I'd need a larger smoker. I picked up a Rec Tec BFG (they're local). It's a pellet smoker and, since I'm used to cooking with an offset stick burner, it'll take some time to get familiar with it.

I'm liking the "set it and forget it" ease of the PID temp controller, but the smoke flavor isn't anything like it is on my offset when cooking with lump charcoal and hickory. Might have to experiment with pellets to see if I can get the BFG to produce the flavor I got on the offset.

I've nailed down things we'll have. Pulled pork, ribs, and some "burnt ends". Kids also want me to make pig candy. 

For sides we've got green beans, pineapple, and baked beans, but not sure what else we'll have yet. 

So with little over a month to go, I should get the rest of the menu nailed down soon. I've been cooking a little something every couple of days to see if it's something I want to throw on for that weekend.

If you guys have menu suggestions, let's hear'm.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks incredible! I’m sure you will have that completely nailed down - sounds like an amazing time will be had by all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds solid to me. I'll run it by my buddy Josh and we should be there with both the Passat and the Jetta. 

Jason (OP) shoot me an email to [email protected]. We will exchange info. Thanks.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Sounds solid to me. I'll run it by my buddy Josh and we should be there with both the Passat and the Jetta.
> 
> Jason (OP) shoot me an email to [email protected]. We will exchange info. Thanks.


Would be good to see you again Nick!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I am likely out. States weekend and we have matches at 9 an 230 and Sunday


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

JasonInAugusta said:


> If you guys have menu suggestions, let's hear'm.


Jason, shoot me an email.  Trying to see if I can bring both vehicles down there for some fun.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> I am likely out. States weekend and we have matches at 9 an 230 and Sunday


Damn. I was looking forward to beating you at MK3. :laugh:


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

Electrodynamic said:


> Jason, shoot me an email.  Trying to see if I can bring both vehicles down there for some fun.


I hit you up on the book of faces. 

Been cleaning. Decided to get the Chevelle pulled out of the garage. Fixed a small issue on the battery terminals/cables that were original to the car and took it out for the first time in months. Also opened the trunk for the first time since we moved and found that the car was more together than I thought. At this point I need to get the dash together, get front speakers back in, and I can start making sound again.

So...looks like the Chevelle will be playing in some capacity.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love that first pic! What an incredible looking car!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ambesolman (Feb 5, 2018)

You should hook up mortal kombat in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Kinda hard to tell... are those Budnik wheels?


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

mumbles said:


> Kinda hard to tell... are those Budnik wheels?


US Mags Ramblers.


A cool update for those attending:

Just got off the phone with Steve Stern (Commissioner of MECA).

Mike Flanagan will be coming so this will be a 2X MECA event for those that wish to get an early start on 2020 MECA points. 

Plan is for this to be a yearly thing. 

Again, SQ only event with the exception of SPL for the BOBOS guys.

So plan on being ready around 9-10am and hanging out all day for food and such. Firepit and all that night.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I would be in attendance for sure if I lived closer. I hope you have a great turn out and great weather.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I might have to try my hand at competing, since I'll finally have a system installed and all..


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

BigAl205 said:


> I might have to try my hand at competing, since I'll finally have a system installed and all..


And since you're having a gathering the weekend prior, you should be ready to go. 


I'm going to make sure to have the Chevelle comp ready (as much as possible anyway). The install definitely won't be 100%, but the audio should be somewhat dialed in. Should have more that 45 minutes of tuning on it, anyway. :laugh: That's all the time I've put into it since I've put audio in it.


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

Got the flyer from Steve.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks like scheduling strikes again.. Got family stuff that's going to prevent me from being able to make it. With much sadness, I must bow out. Dang it.


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

*grumble, grumble

It's a tough date. Between Al's meet and Thanksgiving.


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

Awards arrived last Friday.

Weather is looking great for the weekend. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

I'll be up early Saturday. Gate will be open at 7am.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I"m planning on Friday evening and all day Saturday  Thanks Jason for putting this together!!!


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

bertholomey said:


> I"m planning on Friday evening and all day Saturday  Thanks Jason for putting this together!!!


Cool.

I'll have to make sure we have plenty of wood for the fire pits. 

Weather is looking good for both days.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've got my hotel reserved for Friday and Saturday nights


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ambesolman (Feb 5, 2018)

I’m heading over sat morning, should be there brunch time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk?


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

If any of you need the address, message me. 

I know I've given it out to a few of you already - not sure who.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Wish I could make this, hope everyone has a blast.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Yesterday I reserved our hotel for Friday night and Saturday night so Josh and I are officially coming down to the meet starting Friday afternoon. We are bringing both the Jetta with the M25/TM65mkIII/SQL-15 and also the Passat with the M25/M3/TM65mkIII/Unicorns combo. And we are also bringing some items to display such as different voice coils, prototype motors, prototype shallow subwoofer carriers/cones, etc. And we will have an assortment of t-shirts available in various sizes. Air fresheners. Lastly I am bringing the last pair of BM mkV's, a NIB set of TM65 mkII's, and a pair of milled down M25 tweeters. The latter available for a discounted GTG rate. 

Some pictures of what we are bringing:

Prior to BM mkV production sample tooled unique items:

Carrier, S surround, and aluminum cone:









Carrier and S surround:









Carrier, S surround, and Aluminum dome put together:









Prototype Neo Slug XBL^2 motor and CNC spider riser:









Two NIB BM mkV's with a cone/surround:









Returning Big Al's super cool EQ:


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I hope it was a great time had by all. I hope someone remembered to take photos. Would love to see them!!! I wish I could have made it.


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

I was busy and took one photo.

I know there were quite a few photos taken. Al sent up the drone and got video as well.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm glad I was able to make it out, Jason and family were such gracious hosts, and that spread was awesome! Thank you for a great time. I'll post the drove vid when I get home and can edit it.

Also, I tried my hand at competition in Meca ModEx and scored 74.5. the only other person in my class was Jeff Arkema, and he was the overall points leader for the day, so congratulations to him for "flawless victory" 

Also, thanks to Mike Flanagan for coming out to judge.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Jason hosted an excellent meet! Wonderful venue for a meet / comp - plenty of space for vehicles, excellent space for hanging out in doors when needed (especially for meal times and for those not actively involved in the car audio activities), and an amazing smoker for the hundreds of pounds of amazing meats (trying to get all of my superlatives in for Mic). 

Like many times with these kinds of meets - the weather app shows something so promising on Tuesday, by Thursday it is really iffy, then by Saturday it is pure yucky.......but it could have been worse - raining sideways and 40 degrees. The rain didn’t dampen the spirits or likely keep anyone from attending. 

Very cool to have some first time attendees of a meet / comp - I know John and John come to mind - I believe there were a few others as well. And a couple cars competing that haven’t before - Nick and Al. 

Thank you to Mike Flanagan for judging and providing extremely helpful feedback to all of the competitors. That is what makes comps so useful. I had missed Jeff’s truck at Finals, so I was glad to get a thorough demo on Saturday, and it was very enjoyable for me to have Jeff sit in and explain several parts of the decision points and thoughts on potential changes. The truck sounded phenomenal. 

Thank you so much Jason and Mina - very impressed to see Meghan basting the ribs like a pro - awesome job there! And lastly apologies for the kissy lips at Bella.....just happens without conscious thought  

I only got a handful of pics. 

Very cool shelter the previous owner provided with the house ‘just in case’




















Al’s beautiful truck - well done my friend! 





































The King!





































John’s beautiful S4










Couldn’t quite get the Chevelle to have tunes. 



















Jeff’s Morels!!!!










Even a little tuning action after judging. 










After awards










BBQ!!!



















Of course.....view out my window this morning.....oh well - it was a terrific time despite the damp conditions. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you to the Carter family for hosting. I can't wait to come back to the area during better weather.
New house is amazing.

Great meet overall. Was nice to have an option to get some meca points as well.

Special thanks to John Kiser for alot of tuning help. Having the right tools makes such a difference.


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

Now that I've had time to recover...

I hope everyone had a good time. Seemed like it.

We had expected some of my wife's military friends to come but they didn't show so there was a lot of food for everyone. Hope everyone enjoyed it.

If I was scatter-brained I'd say I'm sorry, but it's honestly pretty normal for me. This weekend especially. I felt like there were a thousand things to do but in the end I think I could've relaxed more.

I couldn't tell you guys how many miles I walked on the property or how many flights of stairs I got in. My legs are saying "Quite a few".

The rain that was supposed to be here Friday and gone Saturday kept hanging around. Ended up with drizzle off and on all day Saturday. Not enough to make you seek shelter, but just enough to keep things wet. The nice weather we thought we were going to have Saturday came on Sunday - after everyone was gone. That system moved slower than they thought it would. 


There were several new competitors and the usual suspects from here that we all know. I know Thomas, Chris, Al, and Nick competed for their first time. I think it may have been Josh's first time as well. 

Had a couple of guys that have never competed in SQ come to have a chance to learn and listen to cars so that was a good thing.

As much as I wanted to get the Chevelle together there was so much other stuff I felt I needed to do so we'd all have a clean space to hang out and BS. The picture Jason posted above of the car is how it looked when I threw it together for Virginia state finals in 2018. I hadn't touched it since right after finals when I pulled the front apart to work on gauges and relocation of the horns/mids. There's a lot of work left on the car to do properly and instead of slamming it together to get it playing, I want to do it right and be done.

Anyway...

Just wanted to thank everyone for coming. Wife and I had a good time with everyone and Belladog loved the attention everyone gave her (because she's not spoiled at all is is completely attention starved :laugh.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

JasonInAugusta said:


> Now that I've had time to recover...
> 
> I hope everyone had a good time. Seemed like it.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for hosting, hopefully you'll finish all that drywall and every car will be finished by the next time I come down

????


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

Mic10is said:


> Thanks again for hosting, hopefully you'll finish all that drywall and every car will be finished by the next time I come down
> 
> ????


:laugh:

_Hopefully_ is the key word in that sentence.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

We got down to Jason's meet and were immediately struck by his awesome cars so those are going to be the first few pics:

Yep, plate reads 800 hp.









Jason's super clean 1967 Chevelle 4-door:









Newly acquired survivor Iroc Camaro:









Our table of goodies for everyone to pick up, touch, ask questions, etc, in Jason's wood shop area:









Looking outside the main house of the property with Ambesolman on the right:









From the corner. Passat and Jetta to the far left:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

It rained a lot but we still had a blast. Rainy pics:



















Bomb shelter:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Josh and I want to officially thank Jason for putting this GTG in motion. Everyone that attended had a great time. Hospitality was great, food was superb, etc. Jason - you have an awesome property. Everyone, including myself, was blown away at how great everything was. Houses were great. Land is awesome. Pond is excellent. Gated. Beyond plenty of room for anything and everything. Be proud man. 

Food was above and beyond what you should have done. Ribs, pulled pork, brisket, green beans, baked beans, all of it was top notch. Thank you very much for everything that you and your family provided. Josh and I will clear our schedules to make sure we are there for your next meet. Great job!


----------



## ambesolman (Feb 5, 2018)

Cool property, awesome food and hospitality, three houses, lots of different cars and audio systems with like minded people and a big hollow tictac buried underground. What’s not to like?

It was a great first car audio gtg and it won’t be my last. Thanks again Jason!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk?


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Will this be happening again this year?


----------

